# Release dates for the UK



## LMD84 (Apr 26, 2011)

Hey guys!

  	Here I will compile a list of release dates for all cosmetic companies so that we know what is launching and when!  Then you guys can use the new discussion thread to chat about the goodies!  This is not MAC specific either - this is any brand at all!  So if you guys learn of any new information then drop me a PM so I can update our list 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






* Release Dates - Spring 2012 *

* Estee Lauder Cyber Shadows - 26 December*
*    Yves Saint Laurent - 26 December*
*    Lancome - 1 January*
*    Dior - 2 January (Selfridges) A few weeks later nationwide*
*    Armani - 5 January*
* MAC - Daphne Guinness - 5 January*
* MAC - Iris Apfel - 5 January*
*    Urban Decay Naked 2 - 9 January (Debenhams) 6 February (House of Fraser)*
*    Guerlain - 16 January (Harrods) 1 February (Nationwide)*
*    No7 - 25 January*

*Unconfirmed Dates*

*    Chanel - Late January/early February*
* Paul & Joe - January/Febraury*
*    Givenchy - February*
* Estee Lauder - NA*


  	Check out the all new discussion thread -UK Release Dates Discussion - All Brands Welcome!


----------

